# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Wiring for outside speakers

## chunky59

Hi all 
I have only a little knowledge on hi fi systems ( which can be dangerous) 
I have a Sony Multi channel AV Receiver amp (model STR - DG820) with surround 5 off Jamo sound speakers attached to it 
I now want to add 2 off BOSE speakers, that I picked up from a recent job, out in my alfresco deck area 
I want to be able to be able to do the following options 
 1. Just have the inside speakers on
2. Just have the outside speakers on
3. Have both speakers on 
I purchased a 2 way Tech + link switch box from Jaycar 
My problem is i do not know how to wire it up to do what i want to do 
I have attached diagrams of the amp speaker set up and switch box speaker 
Can some one help me? 
chunky59

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

For your external speakers you will need to tap into speakers Front. 
Your amplifier has its own switch box built in (similar to your Jaycar switch). First of all I would try connecting your external speakers to the "Speakers Front B" terminals of your amp. Your internal front speakers should be connected to Front A. On your amp you should get the option of switching the speakers and you can select Front B - which should direct to your external speakers. You may need to play around with it to see if you can get both Front A and Front B working concurrently with your amp. From memory when I had external speakers I could do this with my amp. If you can, don't worry about your Jaycar switch and you are home free. 
If the amp will only allow Front A or Front B (ie not both together which is what you want) you will need to run speaker cables from Front A of the amp to the right hand side of your switch box. Then wire your internal speakers into Speaker A of your switch box, and the external into Speaker B. By looking at your switch box you can press both speaker switches on together or individually. 
I am sure there will be more informed people who will talk about the impedance of the speakers and other technical information, but at the end of the day if you are getting sound you have done what you wanted.

----------


## METRIX

You should be able to do what you want we have done the same here, your current JAMO will be connected to the Front A, the Surround and Center connections, you will connect the BOSE to Front B, and then use the Speaker switch on the amp to select what you want, either outside, Inside or Both. 
Take the box back to Jaycar you don't require it. 
Below is the rear plate of the Sony model you mentioned

----------


## SirOvlov

As said previously will get you going. 
If your going to run both a n b for a while, check the temp of your amp, or possibly it has a thermal switch to save itself. From memory, bose are normally 6ohm, your amp being rated for 8-16 wont make a big deal except over a long period.

----------


## chunky59

You people are amazing, thanks for that advice, I tried a test run and it worked a treat 
so thanks for that I now have another job to do over the weekend  
chunky59

----------

